
The Housing Crisis Is a Building Crisis - baron816
https://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/02/solving-americas-construction-crisis/517968/
======
baron816
Anyone care to disrupt the construction industry?

~~~
WalterSear
Fwiw, it's heavily entrenched at every level and in every vertical. The
incumbent competition has often had 50+ years to stake out their claim and
build relationships.

